# boisterous 9 month old big dog - Tips on calming please



## Vitarajay (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a very friendly yet very boisterous French Mastiff.

He is trained to do very basic commands such as sit, down, and walks very well on a Halti mussle type lead but he is sooo boisterous when someone comes round to the house or someone greets him in the street and i have tried so much to stop him i dont know what else to try so i thought i would ask what you guys have done or what you suggested... I take treats to distract him but he eats it and goes back to being bouncy and boisterous. He ignores my commands to stay, heel etc. I have tried that PetCorrector aerosol and i hated it as i think its cruel but even that didnt work on him. He has been to puppy training classes and socialises excellently with other dogs but its people i cant get him to calm down with....

Any ideas are soooo welcome. How can i make him the gentle giant he is indoors, when he is outdoors or when other people are here???


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The house part is easy. Try getting all visitors to totally ignore him and not even make eye contact with him. When they are seated still make sure they ignore him. If hes a nuisance put him in another room for a few minutes then let him back in, maybe use a dog gate(taller than a baby gate) When hes calm and lying down they can call him over and give him a quick calm stroke then hands off and ignore him again. Eventually he will get the message and settle when people call. The other way would be to teach him that when the door goes he goes in his bed, again a dog gate shuts behind him and once calm he can join you,if he still gets excited say nothing but lead him back into his bed and leave him for a few minutes then try again. You will have to be persistant though


----------



## jemmaburch (Apr 24, 2009)

Sounds mean but first thing that springs to mind is ? IS HE CASTRATED ?, if not, certainly worth doing. Also try just ignoring him, ask everyone that you see to just ignore him, as cute as he is, hopefully if he sees that he's not getting attention he craves, he should start to accept that its not acceptable behaviour.
One main problem, with training a dog, is that owners shout at them for the bad things that they do (completely normal reaction lol, what else can you do!) and completely overlook when they are doing what you want them to do, because we except it!, so ignore the bad behaviour, difficult i know, and when hes not pulling, or bouncing or any other unwanted behaviour, praise him verbally, fuss him and give him a really nice treat.
This way he associates good behaviour with praise, fuss and treats, yummy!!!!
Just a few thoughts, if you need any more ideas, give us a shout.

Jems:2thumb:


----------



## Vitarajay (Jun 5, 2008)

Tried it, and still do it...doesnt have the slightest effect on him. 
We use the no touch no talk no look, method kinda thing. 
Totally ignore him, talk to the ceiling so as to not look at him, push him down and still not talk to him when he jumps up, turn our backs on him, put him in another room, he brks the place down, we have even gone as far as to put him in his crate untill he settles, then when we let him, out he goes straight back to being irate! We have baby gates on the kitchen, landing and bedroom but when he wants to get into the room he just jumps them, we havent found one big enough for him to get stumped by yet.....

Also, He's too young to be castrated yet Jems , hes only 9 months old, due to his size and alot of research hes not being castrated until he is atleast 18 months.


----------



## SandiskReptiles (May 13, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> The house part is easy. Try getting all visitors to totally ignore him and not even make eye contact with him. When they are seated still make sure they ignore him. If hes a nuisance put him in another room for a few minutes then let him back in, maybe use a dog gate(taller than a baby gate) When hes calm and lying down they can call him over and give him a quick calm stroke then hands off and ignore him again. Eventually he will get the message and settle when people call. The other way would be to teach him that when the door goes he goes in his bed, again a dog gate shuts behind him and once calm he can join you,if he still gets excited say nothing but lead him back into his bed and leave him for a few minutes then try again. You will have to be persistant though


ignoring him works a treat!


----------



## Vitarajay (Jun 5, 2008)

SandiskReptiles said:


> ignoring him works a treat!


Its done constantly and doesnt on our stubourn little pup.


----------



## jemmaburch (Apr 24, 2009)

Sorry didn't mean to cause uppset bout the whole castration thing, i work as a vet nurse and any time from 6mths is fine, even in a larger breed, that will almost def calm him down, but its up to you and i can't force you only help you lol! Sorry!:blush:


----------



## Vitarajay (Jun 5, 2008)

jemmaburch said:


> Sorry didn't mean to cause uppset bout the whole castration thing, i work as a vet nurse and any time from 6mths is fine, even in a larger breed, that will almost def calm him down, but its up to you and i can't force you only help you lol! Sorry!:blush:


oh no no no, no offence taken hun, please dont think i was being cocky or anything. just prefference me and my partner have weighed up all the pros and cons and done research into his specific breed etc and we have decided to wait. thank you for your input, it really isnt going on deaf ears


----------



## Vitarajay (Jun 5, 2008)

Im probably gonna get my head bitten off here but....

Has anyone tried any herbal tablets to calm their dogs??? 
Please note - I HAVENT TRIED IT! Im just asking incase there are any that do actually work and are safe.


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

Vitarajay said:


> Im probably gonna get my head bitten off here but....
> 
> Has anyone tried any herbal tablets to calm their dogs???
> Please note - I HAVENT TRIED IT! Im just asking incase there are any that do actually work and are safe.



i probably wouldnt bother... herbal tabs can make them slober more. and does a bordeaux need extra excuse to slobber?? lol ) My partner used to breed Bordeauxs and he has used them on a dog that didntr travel well. 
He's only 9 months, bordeauxs take longer to mature with dogs being slower than bitches. His male now is 18 months, not castrated and has finally now calmed down but is able to act like a 10 week old pup when the mood strikes him. Castration has its pros and cons, but shouldnt be looked at as a quick fix, cos sometimes it doesnt work. (my uncle had his staffy castrated due to boistrousness, humping, aggression and other things - upon the recommendations of his vet, and nothing changed). 
He prob is the same as Hercules (18 month old bordeaux), clumsy, friendly, bouncy and daft as a brush but just forgets how big he really is. When he was that age it was like a torpedo approaching! lol. With a little time to grow up and some understanding and rules i'm sure he'll turn out quite nicely. But for now i'd say leave his golden jewels be. 
HTH


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Have you tried when out walking, when you see someone aproaching , get the dogs attention turn his back to the people walking past and give him a treat if he tries to turn round pull him back to you and give him praise.
When your in the house get somebody to experiment with, get them to keep coming and knocking the door ect and if he barks gets excited get your 'volenteer' to just walk back out, then do it again, knock , come in, if he barks walk staright back out and ignore! He will be sooo confused, eventually he will get bored and loose all intrest! How is his call back when you let him off a lead? is he calm of the lead with people?
Im thinking maybe coz your giving him treats when hes still playing up in the street hes associating them with the bad behaving. R dog still gets overexcited in the house when people come but it only lasts like a minuite so isnt really a problem and shes ankle height. :lol2:
Good luck i know how frustrating training a dog can be but its worth it!! : victory:


----------



## Vitarajay (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for the advise on the the tablets and we had already thought about waiting till his at least 18months before taking his golden jewls away because of the pros and cons so i doubt we are going to turn to that for a fix.

When hes out on the lead and people walk past he is fine, but we dont let him off the lead around people as he is like a rocket and just runs straight for them and jumps up at them. very scarey for those who dont know hes only a pup. 

The knocking on the door and goin back out over and over sounds like a good idea. may try that if i can find someone to do it with us. 

We are suppose to be taking the dogs camping with us this weekend and im scared stiff incase he jumps on someone or is too boisturous and we get kicked out or something....im a worrier, which i know isnt good for him as he can tell but i cant help it. lol.


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Vitarajay said:


> Thanks for the advise on the the tablets and we had already thought about waiting till his at least 18months before taking his golden jewls away because of the pros and cons so i doubt we are going to turn to that for a fix.
> 
> When hes out on the lead and people walk past he is fine, but we dont let him off the lead around people as he is like a rocket and just runs straight for them and jumps up at them. very scarey for those who dont know hes only a pup.
> 
> ...


I'm only down the road form you, I'm quite happy to come and knock on your door if you get stuck for volunteers :2thumb:

Jo


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Have you let him of his lead from a young age? He does want to play but others wont see that, you do need to nip this in the bud, if he slips the lead and jumps on a small child they would get hurt!
he needs to know his behaviur is not acceptable, by pulling one end of the lead he sees it as a challange and pulls the other way, walking round in a empyish feild in a long line then sudden turning should teach him to heel and that you are in charge and he should turn when you turn! so walk say 20-30 ft in one direction then suddenly turn and say heel (maybe even get someone to stand just before you turn) , when he turns with you loadsa praise and treats. i dont know how to advise you on the recall as my dogs have always been of the lead from day one (in safe places) so have good re-call! Also if he starts to pull just stop walking and tell him to sit. This isnt his fault its yours, you may not know what your doing wrong like many of us, giving him the snip may calm him down but wont correct his re-call or walking habits. : victory:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

Harry when we got him would jump up at ppl and was just unruley.

hes calmed down over the last few months, i just tell him in a stern voice 'no' and he knows not to do it.

im hoping to get him castrated in a couple of months to see if that aids his behaviour, but i been working with him daily giving him a lot of attention and learning and its doing the trick!

just find whats best for you and your dog and stick to it!


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

When you meet people try telling him to sit. As in say it like you mean it. Don't let anyone talk to him unless he sits first. You could do that in the house too, after the ignoring for 5 mins rule.

Also what do you feed him. If it is coloured or loads of additives this could be part of the problem. Even the "natural" complete meals can cause problems.

I have a rottie that was wired to the moon. I changed all my dogs onto a BARF diet and it has made a huge difference to her. All mine get now is raw meat and bones. They don't get any complete dog food at all. I trained her to competition obedience level but other than while training and competing she was a loon.


----------



## Vitarajay (Jun 5, 2008)

thanks for all the advice guys.

I took him and my other dog camping at the weekend and he was excellent. he stayed on him lead but that was the rules of the camp site. he was good as gold and was very good at the racing events we went to as well.didnt react to the loud noises or anything because i have made sure he is used to things like that as he has grown up. He is good in crowds, doesnt bother with people untill they bother with him but when they do its hard to tell him to sit before they greet him as all people say is "oh its ok, i dont mind when he jumps to greet them" hes been great though with the training i have been doing and he gets let off the lead in empty fields, he loves it, may try walking in straight lines and turning suddenly to aid his recall and heel. He doesnt pull on his lead, i stopped that as soon as he started it. I know his boisterousness isnt his fault, its natural and i havent for one second blamed him!!! Im asking for dvise so i can learn and teach him.!!!


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Vitarajay said:


> thanks for all the advice guys.
> 
> I took him and my other dog camping at the weekend and he was excellent. he stayed on him lead but that was the rules of the camp site. he was good as gold and was very good at the racing events we went to as well.didnt react to the loud noises or anything because i have made sure he is used to things like that as he has grown up. He is good in crowds, doesnt bother with people untill they bother with him but when they do its hard to tell him to sit before they greet him as all people say is "oh its ok, i dont mind when he jumps to greet them" hes been great though with the training i have been doing and he gets let off the lead in empty fields, he loves it, may try walking in straight lines and turning suddenly to aid his recall and heel. He doesnt pull on his lead, i stopped that as soon as he started it. I know his boisterousness isnt his fault, its natural and i havent for one second blamed him!!! Im asking for dvise so i can learn and teach him.!!!


 
i'm really glad he behaved for you
pics would be nice :whistling2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Vitarajay said:


> I have a very friendly yet very boisterous French Mastiff.
> 
> He is trained to do very basic commands such as sit, down, and walks very well on a Halti mussle type lead but he is sooo boisterous when someone comes round to the house or someone greets him in the street and i have tried so much to stop him i dont know what else to try so i thought i would ask what you guys have done or what you suggested... I take treats to distract him but he eats it and goes back to being bouncy and boisterous. He ignores my commands to stay, heel etc. I have tried that PetCorrector aerosol and i hated it as i think its cruel but even that didnt work on him. He has been to puppy training classes and socialises excellently with other dogs but its people i cant get him to calm down with....
> 
> Any ideas are soooo welcome. How can i make him the gentle giant he is indoors, when he is outdoors or when other people are here???


well when people come home to my DDB evan when she has been with them tem mins before nip to the shop takes about 10-15 mins return home you have aboundering slobbering jumping exitable mess lol but apart from that shes a wonderful dog... x


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

I had a rescued Lab that I took in at 8 months old. She'd never had any training (had never walked on a lead or been outside of the garden - no interaction with strangers or other dogs) and was absolutely unruly. I found the ignoring thing worked an absolute treat! While I was getting her into this though I would put her on the lead if any strangers came to the door, so that may help too. I think it will just take a lot of hard work - sounds like one stubborn pup


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

he sounds a very well behaved puppy to me!

he`s still a baby and wont be fully grown till he`s at least 2, ( i wouldnt let him run loose in the fields though, or he could damage his hips )

can we have pics please? i love mastiffs

:flrt:


----------

